

A change in attitude - Legacy code - coderdude
http://craftedsw.blogspot.com/2011/06/change-in-attitude-legacy-code.html

======
cydonian_monk
I've never disliked legacy code for many of the same reasons. Sure, I've seen
some gnarly stuff, but generally if it's still around then it's mostly working
and usable. And sometimes it's rewarding to get a chunk of really slow code to
run faster and be more efficient.

On rare occasions you get to experience completely different ways of thinking
- such as some code I inherited a couple years back that was written by a team
in North Africa. Seeing different ways of solving the same problem is never a
bad thing.

